
Show HN: Sernie Banders for Chrome - hschroedl
https://github.com/hschroedl/sernie-banders
======
timpark
Don't forget... Bernie Sandwiches

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6RVKCqGhCM&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6RVKCqGhCM&feature=youtu.be&t=6m23s)

~~~
hschroedl
Thanks, added.

